# Checking In



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

Wife and I bought our first RV on the last day of February this year - an Outback 25FB.

We had it out for 16 nights so far and pulled it a bit over 2200 miles and haven't a single complaint about the trailer. Yeah, there were a few minor problems, but don't think you will be able to buy a system like this without a few bugs!

The biggest hassle remains the piece of crud radio/CD player installed in the trailer. Hope to replace that with something that works! Otherwise, the problem list includes items like:

1. One of the rivets that acts as a hinge for the stove cover fell off. Replaced it with a machine screw and couple of washers.

2. The 12v outlet where the TV is supposed to plug came loose when the wife pulled out a tight fitting cell phone charger. Epoxied in a couple pieces of wood on the back side of the ceiling to act as backing plates and screwed the plate back in.

Those are the major problems we've experienced, so - as you might guess - we are delighted with the trailer! The one thing I've done that makes life MUCH easier is to throw away that bulbous LP bottle cover! It was a major pain taking it on and off - especially after putting a power jack on. Replaced it with a vinyl LP tank cover and it wonderful.

I added a battery cut off switch to prevent the battery from going flat when the trailer is in storage and done a few other little jobs to make it more livable.

Eric
Homepage


----------

